# Crazy ammo shortage



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Am I missing something or is there a valid reason that .243 is so hard to find? Is this going to be the new "panic grab ammo" of the year?

I was at Sportsmans looking for some Hornady factory 100gr ammo. The funny thing is that I don't even see a tag on the shelf like they plan to stock it. I didn't see any basic 100gr ammo in Remington, Fusion, Vortex, or the like. I did happen to see some managed recoil (which I don't understand the need) from Hornady, and a few boxes of 58 grain varmiters. I'm just looking for something for my daughter to use on the deer hunt should she draw her tag.

Anyone have any recommendations for bullets and powder for reloads? I don't have dies or anything for that caliber, but I know someone who does, so that is a possibility.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Gunnies has some for now........


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that it is still going to be hunt and find some for a little while still. I believe that I saw some in Get Some Guns on 800 North and I-15 last week when I was in there looking for some .300 Savage.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I shoot a 30-06 and a .243 for deer (when I rifle hunt) I love to shoot long range too. I reload all my rounds, i'v done a few different powder and bullet tests for accuracy and have found the 90gr Nozler balistic tip and accubond shoot awesome! i'm talkin like 650 yards awesome. I load 44.5 grains of IMR 4831 with the 90gr Nosler. 2 years ago I stoned a deer at 300 yards on the money. That .243 is my favorite gun that I own (until I get my 270WSM)


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> Am I missing something or is there a valid reason that .243 is so hard to find? Is this going to be the new "panic grab ammo" of the year?
> 
> I was at Sportsmans looking for some Hornady factory 100gr ammo. The funny thing is that I don't even see a tag on the shelf like they plan to stock it. I didn't see any basic 100gr ammo in Remington, Fusion, Vortex, or the like. I did happen to see some managed recoil (which I don't understand the need) from Hornady, and a few boxes of 58 grain varmiters. I'm just looking for something for my daughter to use on the deer hunt should she draw her tag.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for bullets and powder for reloads? I don't have dies or anything for that caliber, but I know someone who does, so that is a possibility.


Smith and Edwards, Impact Guns, and the Harrisville and Ogden (20th and wall) Walmart all had plenty of .243 on Saturday.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Lisa shoots 43.5grs of IMR4350, CCI 250s behind a Hornady 100gr btsp in her Vanguard .243. OAL 2.670. She shoots a MOA with just a little trigger work. It's not a precise load for her gun but it's a good overall load that's worked well in many of our .243s.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Department of Homeland Security Snipers use .243 Win.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I made that up.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is odd, I am seeing a lot more powder, bullets and factory ammo at about the highest levels I have seen in nearly 13 months or so in the last few weeks. Still not optimal, but clearly better. Even teh online guys who sell powder are starting to reduce inventories and orders as they are seeing inventory levels improving lately.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I wouldn't start panicking just yet...you are still waiting to find out if you have a tag and if you do, you still have 6 months until the hunt.

There will be plenty of .243 in both 80 and 100gr. by then, you just have to check in occasionally.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I've had 170 gr 30-30 bullets (not loaded shells, just the bullets) on backorder from Midway for 6 months now. Are Homeland Security snipers shooting 30-30's now too??

What about 2400 powder?? I'm down to my trickle and there hasn't been anything show up the gun stores for the past 4 months since I've been watching. I'm not panicking yet, but my anxiety levels are approaching the red line....


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> I shoot a 30-06 and a .243 for deer (when I rifle hunt) I love to shoot long range too. I reload all my rounds, i'v done a few different powder and bullet tests for accuracy and have found the 90gr Nozler balistic tip and accubond shoot awesome! i'm talkin like 650 yards awesome. I load 44.5 grains of IMR 4831 with the 90gr Nosler. 2 years ago I stoned a deer at 300 yards on the money. That .243 is my favorite gun that I own (until I get my 270WSM)


You'll love the 270 WSM then. Mine is an accurate, stone-cold killer easily out 400 yards with the right load and bullet. My favorite load right now for that gun is 72.8 grains of Accurate Magpro pushing the Barnes 130 grain tipped TSX with a COL of 2.975.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

There were several varieties of .243 at Cabelas tonight.


----------

